# June Resolutions! (because New Years is just too far away)



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Alright - Time to stop screwing around with my life. I was going to post this in Money Diaries, but these are my non-money goals and lifechanges that I'm working on implementing. This list is exhasutive, long, and probably boring - but I need to write it down. I'm doing it here so I can make updates and be accountable in a public venue. Reader beware.

1) *Watch 1 episode of TV per day max*. Current watching about 1.5 hours on average, and it's a complete waste of time. I'm hoping to cut this down to 0.

2) *1 hour of internet per day max*. Currently doing about 3 on average. Internet time will only consist of blog and forum reading that relates to intellectual, professional, and financial growth.

3) In reference to number 1 and 2 - *No news consumption*. After reading a paper entitled "Avoid News" by Rolf Dobelli, I've decided to excise news from my life as best as possible. You can read it http://dobelli.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/Avoid_News_Part1_TEXT.pdf if you're interested.

4) Personal Hygene - *Brushing my teeth twice a day. No exceptions.* I'm really bad about teeth brushing and flossing. I average once a day, sometimes twice and sometimes 0. Currently floss a couple times a month if I'm lucky

5) *Reading Books* My new job has a pretty long bus commute, so I've starting reading for the past 2 month and am really enjoying it. 1.5 hours per day of reading, including weekends (I'm not currently reading on weekends.)

6) *Lifting Weights 3 times a week.* I've got a gym membership now - been going once or twice a week, but I'm having a hard time getting into a routine. I'll commit to 3 times a week, and go on weekends if necessary.

7) *Low carb consumption. * I've fairly successfully cut bread, pasta, and cereal from my diet. All that's left to remove is rice and potatoes, which I still eat twice a week on average. Overall diet is very much improved though compared to a few months ago.



*
New things that will be added to my schedule now that I'm not watching tv and screwing around on the internet all the time*



1) Playing my musical instrument. 1/2 hour per day, 1 hour on weekends. My goal is to be prepared to do my Grade 10 within 2 years time.

2) Learn spanish. I took a trip to south america last year for about a month and actually picked up a fair bit. I want to more formally learn the language. My goal is to be conversational in 2 years time. Following that I'm going to learn mandarin, then russian. 1/2 hour per day. 1 hour on weekends.

3) Have more sex. Things have been getting a bit slow with the girlfriend lately. Twice a week, sometimes once.. I'm hoping a better gym schedule and better diet will help liven the libido up.

4) More socializing and friend making. I'm in a new city, so things have been tough. I have to make sure I accept all the invites I'm getting from co-workers (I haven't been) and actively network with their friends.

5) Less restaurant eating. I'm going out of boredom, more than anything. It's not out of control by any means. 3 times on average and spending about $100-$150/month. My goal is to cut this to once per month.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

You might find tinyhabits.com very helpful in building some of your new habits, like the toothbrushing and tooth flossing. Good luck!


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck Man,you have some good goals there.
I'm also ''revamping'' my lifestyle(similar)
Eating/diet/exercise being at the forefront.

I hear you on flossing(i do brush my teeth daily)but flossing is just something i never do
I used to lift weight(i can't find the time)but that is such a game changer----that will get your testosterone going!Life is better when your in shape!


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

Great recommendation MoneyGal. I love BJ Fogg. The key is to start SMALL and be consistent.

D.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I could benefit from implementing quite a few of your goals... I used to be a gym rat before my job became all-consuming - I admit to enjoying the admiring glances of the lady folk back in the day . I'm probably still young enough to get into that condition again if I don't wait to long.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Dave said:


> Great recommendation MoneyGal. I love BJ Fogg. The key is to start SMALL and be consistent.
> 
> D.


I love his "floss one tooth" suggestion! 

The biggest thing I got from him was to anchor a new habit on an existing, consistent habit. 

So the habits I chose to work on (in the week I did the tinyhabits course, and 2/3 have "stuck") were: do 2 pushups when I get out of bed in the morning, get a water glass out of the cupboard when I get a coffee mug out of the cupboard (at work, for my first "work" coffee of the day), and get a spoon out of the work drawer when I get my second cup of coffee in the morning (so I can take a spoonful of fish oil). 

I keep forgetting the pushups! I need to anchor that habit to a different habit, perhaps when I'm more awake.


----------



## lonewolf (Jun 12, 2012)

Lifting weights once every 28 days is all that is needed.

The body has a limited reserve capacity, Put that reserve capacity @ risk & the body will protect it self by building bigger muscles. After a workout the body has to replace the limited reserve capacity that was used then over componsate by building bigger muscles. ( unless genetic potential is reached the muscles cant grow any bigger)The body will not start to lose those bigger muscle untill about 29 days latter


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Get rid of the @#%& clutter!! If you are young, learn from me and don't allow clutter to accumulate in the first place!!:stupid::hopelessness::frown::eek2:


----------

